# Pymatuning Bank Fishing



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

Camping out at Pymatuning this year with family and it’s a little different than my usual trip because I unfortunately discovered that apparently everyone in the family is seasick apart from me, so as much as I would like to get on a boat I am restricted to bank fishing. Are there any good spots besides the causeway to fish from the shore on?


----------



## Johnnyb1982 (Feb 19, 2016)

try Wilson rd launch in the North end. Padanaram/rum rd off pymatuning lake, it has an area where guys and gals are always pulling something, although you have to watch for the boats coming in and out. just drive around til you find a hidden gem really. most of the bays on the north end have access to shore fishing on the OH side. The hard part is finding the roads to get to them. Trust me, they're there.


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

You might try the river south of the dam as well. I dont know about this time of year but in the spring theres everything from musky to walleye to panfish


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Wilson launch is in PA so that will be out for bank fishing unless you got a pa liscense


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

The River is PA also.

I would try night fishing probably catch more. Don't forget the causeway also


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Poplar grove on West Bank might work. Haven’t been there in awhile. Could be tough access to lake if high water. It’s a park so you can picnic to. Another thing. I was sitting on causeway last night at 7:30. Looked north and south. Not a boat on lake as far as eyes could see and a beautiful night to. Fishing must be tough. Good luck and enjoy time with the fam. Beautiful area.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

GRW said:


> Poplar grove on West Bank might work. Haven’t been there in awhile. Could be tough access to lake if high water. It’s a park so you can picnic to. Another thing. I was sitting on causeway last night at 7:30. Looked north and south. Not a boat on lake as far as eyes could see and a beautiful night to. Fishing must be tough. Good luck and enjoy time with the fam. Beautiful area.


Thanks for the suggestion. Went to Poplar Grove yesterday and the fishing was phenomenal. Perch and bluegill everywhere with occasional catfish. I also landed a 19” largemouth near the weeds that made the whole outing worth it. Too bad it was just an inch short of Fish Ohio qualifying size!


----------

